# Later Vintage Halloween PinUps



## nightbeasties

Elliot, This Trick's A Treat 1950










Bill Layne, PinUp Witch 1966









I could use a lighter copy of that second one. 
I'm not sure where I found that... might have been the truly awesome and cool, not always safe for work blog, Sexy Witch.

Most of my pinups were collected in the past six or seven years here and there, through searches or plain luck. And you will see the same pics on more than one site. But if I know I got something from a specific site I will point to it.


----------



## Muffy

Nightbeasties....did you post on the regular board that you are posting these on your blog....I'm sure people would love to see them.

Muf


----------



## skullfarmer

I copied/tweaked your 2nd image as best I could with the scan quality. 

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/skullfarmer/user22095_pic1408_121249519.jpg


----------



## nightbeasties

Wow, Skullfarmer, that looks great! Thanks!


----------



## Bumbury

These are some great Pics i was wondering if i could download them as i would like to make a photo book....


----------



## nightbeasties

Bumbury;bt1232 said:


> These are some great Pics i was wondering if i could download them as i would like to make a photo book....



Feel free, I only found them all over the place online myself.


----------

